# Harsh hits



## Phillipvh (29/10/15)

Hi guys
Ive always vaped 3mg. Now ive bought over a grands 6mg Ruthless and the hit is terrible. Couging like crazy. Tried adding some VG with it but it completely dulls flavour. Using smok m80 with tfv4 and evic vt with smok goblin. Played around with wattage ..no joy.
Please advise.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Heckers (29/10/15)

What resistance is the coil, maybe build it a higher resistance.


----------



## Phillipvh (29/10/15)

Its stock coils not rebuilds

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (29/10/15)

Two options imo:

Mix 50/50 with 0mg Ruthless, if available.
Mix with 50PG/50VG to retain better flavour. VG dulls flavour, PG retains flavour far better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Phillipvh (29/10/15)

Andre said:


> Two options imo:
> 
> Mix 50/50 with 0mg Ruthless, if available.
> Mix with 50PG/50VG to retain better flavour. VG dulls flavour, PG retains flavour far better.


Lol that means getting another grands of 0mg  

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (29/10/15)

Seems like you messed up. We've all been there and yeah it gets expensive at times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (29/10/15)

You've doubled your nicotine content. If you're used to 3mg, then 6mg is gonna hit you hard.


----------



## Alex (29/10/15)

Dilute with PG like @Andre suggested, it's the only way I roll now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (29/10/15)

What about letting it catch some rays with a bit of shaking every now and then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff Daddy (30/10/15)

The cotton in your coil could be burnt, causing a harsh hit as well


----------



## shaunnadan (2/11/15)

id recommend diluting with some vg and pg (start off with a small sample batch) and then giving it a few days to steep. immediate vaping after diluting with only vg does taste very dull but after a week the flavor gets a chance to spread around.

steep it in a car boot for a few days an give it a try


----------



## JK! (2/11/15)

Ill buy it off you, how much do you want for it?
Where you based?


----------

